# Monitors vs HiFi for home HT



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

Started a thread on Recommendations subforum, but reading the topic about behringers on this one, Im just curious to know what people by here thinks on PA monitors for home use on a 5.1 setup.

Does enyone have monitors on his HT setup, or have any experience with them versus common HiFi gear of the same price? It used to be said to represent a much better value for the money (less marketing involved than on HiFi) but some const too, like bright fatiguing sound and poor off-axis behaviour.

Beyond behringers, is out there another models to have into consideration? I've heard very good reviews on (a bit more pricey) *Adams A8X* and JBL LSR6328P.


Do you think they definitely worth it for its price vs HiFi gear, and the plus of going with pre/pro + dedicated internal amping, instead receiver + passive hifi speaker?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At least with the JBL's, you are actually looking at Studio Monitors which are an entirely different beast than PA Monitors which are usually Horn Loaded and massive Designed for huge spaces. 

As I wrote in another Thread, these would work just fine and many do go that way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

